# Basalt herping and more



## NickGeee (Sep 4, 2014)

Some recent photos I have taken in the last month or so.
These shots are in no way sensational 
Delma impar- which is an endangered species.
Awesome things!


Striped legless lizard (delma impar) by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr


Striped legless lizard (delma impar) by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
A stripe-less spotted marsh frog.


Limnodynastes tasmaniensis by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
Eastern Brown snake


Pseudonaja textilis by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
an awkward pose... Whites skink


Liopholis whitii by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
My fave melbourne gecko!!!


Christinus marmoratus by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
Striped robust


Ctenotus Robustus by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr


Ctenotus Robustus by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
Southern water skink, saw him/her basking yesterday and dived for it!


Eulamprus Tympanum by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr


Eulamprus Tympanum by nickgalereptiles, on Flickr
Thanks


----------



## James_Scott (Sep 5, 2014)

Great shots as usual!


----------



## Bushman (Sep 5, 2014)

The _Delma impar_ is a good find. 
You seem to have captured a slight lateral flattening of the neck, which is probably a defensive gesture. Well done.


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 6, 2014)

Bushman said:


> The _Delma impar_ is a good find.
> You seem to have captured a slight lateral flattening of the neck, which is probably a defensive gesture. Well done.


Thanks! It defiantly wasn't happy hahaha


----------



## Bushman (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah, some pygopods like Delma sp. are quite sensitive to disturbance and can be defensive and flighty I've found. How did this one behave?

I'm curious about what appears to be a single black band on that textilis. 
Did it just have the one band?


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 7, 2014)

Bushman said:


> Yeah, some pygopods like Delma sp. are quite sensitive to disturbance and can be defensive and flighty I've found. How did this one behave?
> 
> I'm curious about what appears to be a single black band on that textilis.
> Did it just have the one band?


The delma immediately started making squeaking and squealing noises, escaping into some nearby tussock while a mate tried to wrangle it.
yeah the brown snake was quite strange, only appeared to have that one band.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 8, 2014)

Interesting
Re: vocalisations - it just goes to show how closely related Pygopods are to geckos. 

I haven't seen a juvenile textilis with only one band before. 
It seems to be typically all or none.


----------

